# Scratchability on Clear coat



## Onmyouji

Alguno de ustedes sabe como se podría decir en español la palabra "Scratchability"
He estado buscando en diccionarios en Inglés y si es válidad, en español lo más cercano que he escuchado sobre esto es "el Nivel que obtienen las capas de pintura para resistir raspones, rayones, etc...." Hay clear coats que son resistentes a los raspones y no se ven afectados. Si alguno de ustedes sabe una mejor apalabra acorde a esta
terminología, les agradecería mucho su aportación....


----------



## Lnewqban

Mi sugerencia:
Capa transparente de barniz resistente a la abrasión.


----------



## Benzene

_¡Hola Onmyouji!

Otra sugerencia, "scratchability on clear coat" = "nivel/grado de resistencia a los rasguños de una capa de barniz transparente".

Saludos,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Onmyouji

¡Gracias, esa opción parece viable!

Y si, es el nivel o grado que puede resistir los raspones, o rayones en la capa barniz aplicada en el vehículo.  
Aunque no haya una palabra equivalente en español, al menos ayuda con una descripción.




Benzene said:


> _¡Hola Onmyouji!
> 
> Otra sugerencia, "scratchability on clear coat" = "nivel/grado de resistencia a los rasguños de una capa de barniz transparente".
> 
> Saludos,
> *Benzene*_


----------



## Pablo75

Hola @Onmyouji 

¿Podrías aportar la frase completa donde encontraste la expresión por favor?


----------



## Onmyouji

Hola, no puedo aportarlo ya que se trata de una tabla técnica de valores. Mismos que se manejan como información confidencial. 
Lo que si te puedo decir es que habla de un endurecedor, usando dos componentes Uretano, ácidos epóxicos y Melamina.
Espero que con esa info te pueda ser de ayuda.

Saludos!



Pablo75 said:


> Hola @Onmyouji
> 
> ¿Podrías aportar la frase completa donde encontraste la expresión por favor?


----------



## Pablo75

Ok. Preguntaba porque la palabra parece decir "capacidad para", lo opuesto a "resistencia a". Pero bueno, vamos a obviar si es del todo correcto el original ya que se entiende por el contexto. 

Creo que la sugerencias de @Lnewqban y @Benzene son buenas opciones. Otras:

Resistencia al rayado / contra rayones / contra rayaduras (hablando de pinturas, en Argentina, creo que es lo más común). Ver: rayadura (de aquí creo que también funciona bien en España y México)

Resistencia contra arañazos (en esta página de una marca comercial de primera línea usan esta opción - English / Español)


----------



## Onmyouji

Gracias!!! Lo tomaré en cuenta.



Lnewqban said:


> Mi sugerencia:
> Capa transparente de barniz resistente a la abrasión.


----------



## Onmyouji

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Verás, hablando en detalle  se trata de un endurecedor que forma parte del barniz, antes de utilizarlo se hace la mezcla con dos componentes. 
aplicaron una  evaluación para ver su desempeño y uno de las pruebas es la famosa "scratchability"  




Pablo75 said:


> Ok. Preguntaba porque la palabra parece decir "capacidad para", lo opuesto a "resistencia a". Pero bueno, vamos a obviar si es del todo correcto el original ya que se entiende por el contexto.
> 
> Creo que la sugerencias de @Lnewqban y @Benzene son buenas opciones. Otras:
> 
> Resistencia al rayado / contra rayones / contra rayaduras (hablando de pinturas, en Argentina, creo que es lo más común). Ver: rayadura (de aquí creo que también funciona bien en España y México)
> 
> Resistencia contra arañazos (en esta página de una marca comercial de primera línea usan esta opción - English / Español)


----------



## Pablo75

Para tratar de aclararte un poco más, estamos hablando de un endurecedor, o sea que la característica que se intenta evaluar es la dureza. Ahora bien, si ves la definición de dureza: 

Dureza
La *dureza* es la oposición que ofrecen los materiales a alteraciones físicas como la penetración, la abrasión y el rayado. 


Escalas de dureza
La *dureza* es la oposición que ofrecen los materiales a alteraciones como la penetración, la abrasión, el rayado, la cortadura, y las deformaciones permanentes entre otras.

Estos tipos de alteraciones pueden estár estrechamente relacionadas pero no son lo mismo. También influye mucho el tipo de material que estamos evaluando y el método empleado.

Para el caso de barnices aquí tienes un artículo interesante. En el mismo podrás ver que para definir la "dureza" de un barniz dice:

"nos centraremos en las propiedades de resistencia a la abrasión, el arañazo y química"

y luego especifica los ensayos (tests) utilizados:

Test Abrasión o Test Taber
Test rayazo 
Test químico

y más abajo:

"2. La resistencia del rayazo"

Uno de los métodos más antiguos de determinación de dureza es el de Mohs, quien creó una escala de referencia que va del 1 (talco) al 10 (diamante) en función del rayado.

Si te fijas en Wikipedia, Mohs scale of mineral hardness - Wikipedia:

"is a qualitative ordinal scale characterizing scratch resistance"


En definitiva, la traducción directa de *scratchability* sería "*rayabilidad*", palabra poco conocida pero que existe (ejemplo: Características medibles de la pintura | Aplico).


----------



## Onmyouji

Eureka!!! "Rayabilidad" esa es la palabra ganadora.

Bastante completo el transfondo.

Agradezco mucho tu tiempo y tu esfuerzo.








Pablo75 said:


> Para tratar de aclararte un poco más, estamos hablando de un endurecedor, o sea que la característica que se intenta evaluar es la dureza. Ahora bien, si ves la definición de dureza:
> 
> Dureza
> La *dureza* es la oposición que ofrecen los materiales a alteraciones físicas como la penetración, la abrasión y el rayado.
> 
> 
> Escalas de dureza
> La *dureza* es la oposición que ofrecen los materiales a alteraciones como la penetración, la abrasión, el rayado, la cortadura, y las deformaciones permanentes entre otras.
> 
> Estos tipos de alteraciones pueden estár estrechamente relacionadas pero no son lo mismo. También influye mucho el tipo de material que estamos evaluando y el método empleado.
> 
> Para el caso de barnices aquí tienes un artículo interesante. En el mismo podrás ver que para definir la "dureza" de un barniz dice:
> 
> "nos centraremos en las propiedades de resistencia a la abrasión, el arañazo y química"
> 
> y luego especifica los ensayos (tests) utilizados:
> 
> Test Abrasión o Test Taber
> Test rayazo
> Test químico
> 
> y más abajo:
> 
> "2. La resistencia del rayazo"
> 
> Uno de los métodos más antiguos de determinación de dureza es el de Mohs, quien creó una escala de referencia que va del 1 (talco) al 10 (diamante) en función del rayado.
> 
> Si te fijas en Wikipedia, Mohs scale of mineral hardness - Wikipedia:
> 
> "is a qualitative ordinal scale characterizing scratch resistance"
> 
> 
> En definitiva, la traducción directa de *scratchability* sería "*rayabilidad*", palabra poco conocida pero que existe (ejemplo: Características medibles de la pintura | Aplico).


----------



## Pablo75

Onmyouji said:


> Agradezco mucho tu tiempo y tu esfuerzo.


Fue un placer. También he aprendido una palabra nueva. De hecho fue la primera palabra que me vino a la mente, sólo que pensé que me la estaba inventando. Repasando conceptos y buscando un poco, finalmente resultó ser la correcta.


----------

